# Few links for knowledge on plumbing a fish tank



## Redhead305 (May 30, 2012)

just wanted to post a few link in reguards to sumps,overflows,drilled tanks and plumbing a fish tank that i found extremly helpful
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&NR=1&v=sH5mq3P3tEY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&NR=1&v=65yVr7DiDls
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u7kayU6-NGY&feature=relmfu


----------

